# CyanogenMod 9



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is Mecha/Thunderbolt going to be a part of the official repos and builds of CM9? If not, is anyone planning to kang it? Is slayher still on the job?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

i believe it is going to be apart of their official repos.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The reason it isn't official now is it causes problems with other phones. If that's still the case then it'll stay unofficial.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

It will be fun to try an ics ROM. I hope developers don't abandon tbolt for nexus and rezound.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

There is already a very nice ICS ROM by twistedumbrella. Check it out.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Should probly mention there is no data or camera before he freaks out thinking something went wrong. Just saying

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Should probly mention there is no data or camera before he freaks out thinking something went wrong. Just saying
> 
> sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


Nah, he should just go and read through the thread.


----------



## orkillakilla (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't think the CM9 will be official for the Tbolt for a while, seeing as how CM7 isn't even official for the tbolt yet...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

sundar2012 said:


> i believe it is going to be apart of their official repos.


lol i hightly doubt it. its been 8 months now and its not even official for cm7.. and with ics there is no source for the radio.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

From my understanding the reason CM7 is not official is because gingerbread did not have LTE built into source.

ICS on the other hand does have LTE in the source so it will be an officially supported device

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is TBolt cm coming?


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

sundar2012 said:


> Is TBolt cm coming?


It is arriving in 26 days, 14 hours, 9 minutes and 52 seconds from......now.....no.....now!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

winter is coming

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

